

Is it Christmas? .... does not account for time zone.. - izak30
http://isitchristmas.com/
I mean really...if this is going to be the only purpose of your site, at least tell me when it's Christmas for me, and not the valley (i'm only supposing..)
======
aston
<http://isitchristmas.appjet.net> is my attempt. Yay client-side code.

------
izak30
I mean really...if this is going to be the only purpose of your site, at least
tell me when it's Christmas for me, and not the valley (i'm only supposing..)

~~~
dr
it seems to be for the US east coast

------
neilk
But, interestingly, it does account for locale. I'm visiting my parents in
Quebec, and I get "YES/OUI".

Anybody else getting localized results?

~~~
tsuru
So that's what it was. I'm in Japan and I thought the "HAI" response was more
LOLCODE garbage... I'll say it's not localized because they used roman
characters and not something more natural like [Arg Hacker News can't handle
Japanese characters]

~~~
neilk
OH HAI I LOLCALIZED THIS FOR YOU

------
PStamatiou
haha, this is the best way to ring in some holiday cheer.

